
I learned to play the piano without a piano - fermigier
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/nov/22/experience-i-learned-to-play-piano-without-a-piano
======
rathel
Can someone explain why there are age-based deadlines for starting formal
music education? If a person can become an engineer or a lawyer regardless of
their age, why is it the opposite in that field?

~~~
sharkmerry
I am having trouble finding an exact study, but i believe the studies have
shown that you pick it up easier before a certain age (languages are like this
too apparently) and if you do, your brain will pick it up easier later on.

Its not hard/fast, but I think its just a huge leg up

~~~
rathel
That sounds common-sense to me, but it seems un-meritocratic to assume it a
priori.

~~~
downerending
I agree with you. I think everyone should have a chance at what they'd like to
do, without being blocked because "people like them" (in whatever way) tend to
do poorly.

That said, age matters. Very, very few people can start programming at 18 and
progress to the top 20% of the field. I can't think of anyone who's done so,
though I'm sure there are exceptions.

~~~
mac01021
Niklaus Wirth comes to mind. Admittedly, programming as a profession was very
different at that time.

~~~
downerending
Hmm. Wikipedia says he had a BSEE at 21. No info on his early years, but I
suspect he's one of the people we'd say started young.

I didn't "program" either before 18, since I grew up in a household (and part
of the country) without any access to computers. But I was indeed drawn to it
young, and "learned to program" by reading magazines and sending off for free
vendor literature (which did indeed have lots of nuggets of knowledge about
all things tech).

